# Halloween sound effects



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Many, many tracks and effects now posted on usenet in: 

alt.binaries.sounds.mp3.sound-effects


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Just a thought...*

I am looking into these sound effects to see if they are legit.

We still have 3-4 safe sites to grab free sound effects. Many newsgroups are "full" of viruses and other malicious programs that may hurt or damage your computer. I will check these out and see what I can find and if there is anything different than what we already have here in our community.

I will report my findings...

Melty


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Gee, thanks


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*No disrespect Dino...*

Just that we want to make sure we protect our community from sites that may compromise a computer. We have had some suggestions in the past that could expose members to viruses and so on. Didn't mean to snub you at all! Newsgroups especially are know for viruses and trojan programs, so just wanted to take a quick look as many members are not that computer savvy.

Please dont take it the wrong way!

Melty


----------

